# Aikido written in Full Cursive Calligraphy



## kakejiku (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a link to an Aikidou Scroll in the Full Cursive writing style and made with a Pure silk. It has a phoenix and chrysanthemum design in the cloth. http://wallscroll.blogspot.com/2011/10/aikidou-wallscroll-on-sale.html


----------



## frank raud (Oct 22, 2011)

Full cursive kanji? Thanks, I needed  something unique today, an aikidou scroll would definitely fit the bill.


----------



## Jenna (Oct 23, 2011)

The ink would not go directly on the silk without bleeding?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome. Bookmarked the link for later purchase... love stuff like that and would definitely find a place on my wall. Thanks for the good find. :asian:


----------

